# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  May/June '19 Lite Challenge: On the Verge of Destruction- VOTING TIME

## Bogie

May/June '19 Lite Challenge: On the Verge of Destruction!

This month's Challenge was to create a map of Something that is about to be destroyed, A place, a town, a region, your choice.

We have 11 fantastic entries for you to vote on.  ( I was worried there would be only one, but you all really stepped up and made this interesting! )

Check out the Thumbnails of all these entries, but don't forget to click on each one so you can see them at full size.
CLICK HEREfor Challenge Thumbnails & Large maps

Be Sure to Check The Full Size Maps, don't just look at the thumbnails.

We have 11 entries and you can vote for as many or as few as you like.
Fantastic work everyone. There are some great maps here.

The voting will last for 3 days and the winner will receive a shiny silver compass!

Regardless of who you vote for, please don't forget to REP everyone you feel deserves it.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Awesome! I picked two, but I really love all of them.

----------


## mixerbach

It was too close for comfort last night, but I got my map done and uploaded at the last second! ... the VERY LAST SECOND!  :Surprised:  Phew!
Congratulations to everyone who participated in this Lite Challenge. It was tough to limit myself to just three votes, but I did so and still like my choices. Even so, job well done everyone! Rep will be forthcoming.  :Very Happy: 

 :Arrow:  Many thanks, as usual, to *Bogie* for his continued support of these proceedings.  :Compass Rose:

----------


## Tenia

Hi all, many great entries, I limited myself to three (Corilliant, Daistallia and ladiestorm) but it was hard to choose, congrats everyone!

----------


## fol2dol

I limited myself to three but congratulations to all of you!

----------


## Adfor

Haven't had a chance to really follow this lite challenge, but there were a lot of great entries. I only had one I wanted to really vote for, and that was the Destruction of Whitetower by Corilliant, the imminence of destruction was so well displayed.

Cheers!

IR

----------


## ladiestorm

I don't know why... but this time it was easy for me to vote... as there were two that just really spoke to me.  But everyone did so well, congrats to all on a really great challenge!

----------


## Bruno Müller

This was my first challenge and I loved it. All the contestants made such beautiful works! Glad to participate.  :Smile:

----------


## Jerron

This was a rather easy decision for me because to me there were only two entries who clarly showcase the destruction part of the task. So those are the two I voted for.

----------


## MistyBeee

Congratulation for your win, Corilliant, and good job to all the other challengers ! We had some very great entries !

----------


## Bruno Müller

Congratulations, Corilliant!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Tenia

Congrats Corilliant, well deserved!

----------


## Kellerica

Nice work, Corilliant! Congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Congratulations, Corilliant!  I will get the Silver Compass shipped to you soon!   :Wink: 

Well done everyone, great turnout!

----------


## Corilliant

Thanks for the support and lovely comments! I honestly was not expecting the result. Great work from everyone.

----------


## Kier

Congrats Corilliant! 

A lot of great maps there this time around.

----------


## S. E. Davidson

Awesome job Corilliant! I absolutely loved your map. Congrats!

----------

